# Star Wars?



## Kwalish Kid (Jan 19, 2002)

Hey... where are all the Naboo women at?


----------



## Kwalish Kid (Jan 19, 2002)

I guess I should be clearer... Where are we supposed to discuss Star Wars d20?


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 19, 2002)

Ohhhhhh. Thanks for the clarification, Kwalish Vader!

The answer is d20 System Games.  Right here:

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&forumid=9


----------



## Arani Korden (Jan 20, 2002)

Kwalish Kid said:
			
		

> *Hey... where are all the Naboo women at? *




I think I'm the only Naboo woman in the neighborhood.


----------

